# Question about Czech pedigree



## Matt McGuire (Feb 26, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone knows a dog named Bart Z Pasova Dvora? I am researching a litter of pups and found this to be confusing. Here is a link to Bart's pedigree, if someone has the time. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/449035.html
I do not know the date of birth of Bart but his sire is Faro, who was born 1998. If you look at the pedigree Bart's damn's parents were born in the 50's. I am wondering if this is a false pedigree. 

Thanks 

Matt 

would-be dog trainer


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks as though the bottom half of the pedigree is wrong.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Matt,
Daryl Ehret owns Faro and he has good knowledge of the lines you could pm him for info he could help you out I am sure.
Mike


----------



## Matt McGuire (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
I wrote to Daryl and am waiting on a response. Ill post what I find out if anyone is interested. 
Cheers


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

please do. daryl's "the man"


----------



## Matt McGuire (Feb 26, 2009)

I case anyone is curious I received a response from Daryl, he said:
"The registry code (NHSB) on Allona is a Netherlands code.

 You should never rely on the database for accurate information. Maybe ask whoever owns Bart to see his pedigree or a scan of it.

 Kennel name: z Pašova dvora
 Breeder´s name: Nosovský Stanislav 

 I suspect that BART is a littermate to BEKKY, out of Lena z Pohraniční stráže who was owned by Nosovský Stanislav and bred to Grim z Pohraniční stráže (1997), V Chuligan z Pohraniční stráže (2000), Faro Policia (2001) and ZINN Gymor (2003).

 Nosovský recently bred another female in 2007 to RENO Jipo-Me, who is housed at Jinopo Kennels. Because of that, Jiri Novotny at Jinopo might be able to give you contact info for Nosovský Stanislav. Or, if you can find BEKKY's pedigree, the littermate names will be listed."
​Thanks again Daryl for helping me out.


----------



## Nancy Rhynard (Nov 24, 2008)

without a doubt is the wrong information. I was in Slovakia when Peter Mazur decided to sell Faro and why. I also saw most of his offspring during that trip. So, the question is what are you looking to have in your pup and why is the dam's side misleading? Hopefully just a clerical error. You are welcome to email me privately. 

good luck!

Nancy Rhynard
www.westwoodkennels.com


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

You have my full permission to state whatever opinions you may have about Faro. It's more disrespectful, in my opinion, to imply something _and not say anything._ Only the worst can be imagined otherwise, unless of course, that is your intent.


----------

